# Blast from the Past: Adventures of Superman (1950's)



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Announcer: "The Adventures of Superman"
Faster than a speeding bullet!
More powerful than a locomotive!
Able to leap tall buildings at a single bound!
Voices: "Look up in the sky! It's a bird! It's a plane!
It's Superman!"
Announcer: "Yes, it's Superman, strange visitor from another planet who came to Earth with powers and abilities far beyond those of mortal men. Superman, who can change the course of mighty rivers, bend steel in his bare hands; and who, disguised as Clark Kent, mild-mannered reporter for a great metropolitan newspaper, fights a never ending battle for truth, justice, and the American way." 

Cast:
John Hamilton 
Role: Perry White
George Reeves 
Role: Clark Kent/Superman
Noel Neill 
Role: Lois Lane (9-18-53)
Robert Shayne 
Role: Inspector Bill Henderson
Phil Tead 
Role: Professor J.J. Pepperwinkle (4-21-56)
Jack Larson 
Role: Jimmy Olson
Phyllis Coates 
Role: Lois Lane


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 5, 2016)

Not so welcome blast but inevitable.

Noel Neill, First Actress to Play Lois Lane, Dies at 95

Missed this last year:

Jack Larson dies at 87; actor played Jimmy Olsen in 'The Adventures of Superman'

Learn something new every day:

Phyllis Coates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

psik


----------



## Wiglaf (Jul 6, 2016)

I used to enjoy watching it at 2:00 pm every weekday on KCOP channel 13 back in the 80s.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 6, 2016)

I always liked this show, it was fun and entertaining.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 6, 2016)

Yeah, it was well scripted and quite entertaining.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 6, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Yeah, it was well scripted and quite entertaining.



For a show of its era, yes it was.


----------

